
Ask HN: Android programming with Clojure? - ashton314
Next semester I’m taking a CS course which focuses on programming an Android application. I’m not a huge fan of Java—I would much rather use Clojure. Is it possible to write Android applications in Clojure? If so, what are some good resources to get me started?<p>Thanks!
======
serpix
Great! You can find a great collection of resources here:

[http://cljsrn.org](http://cljsrn.org)

Basically React Native plus re-frame and your choice of either re-natal or
Expo.

------
didibus
It's possible, but there's a lack of tooling, tutorial, and the performance of
your apps will suffer. Slow startup and high memory usage.

